# E690 B754 B694 E710 Which to Buy??



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Recommendations and personal views welcome....

I'm looking for a Fiat tag axle Hymer. I have an old B694 (1991) which I keep in Europe and I'm looking for a more modern Hymer to ship back to NZ.

The old B694 is about 7m and has the 3 Captain's chairs and the rear lounge. We really like that layout so I'm trying to find out which of the newer Hymers has that same or similar layout.

All advice and opinions will be given fair consideration!

Regards,

Simon


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well here we are one 2003 B694 I have some pictures of it some where if you would like to have a look?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sander,

The E690 and the B754 are the same layout, with the only difference being the the fridge door on the B754 opening opposite way.

The E690 build ceased in 1999, replaced by the B754, and they both have a central bar lounge, with a settee and 3 x captains chairs, and a fixed rear bed over a half garage. They are 5 x berths models.

Although no rear lounge, our E690 has a great social seating area for six, but only enough room to seat five for dining.
We love it.

For Hymer layouts, >>see here<<.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Clive and Jock/Rita,

I do use that Deepcar layout page (very useful) but it's difficult to know sometimes when models started and finished so thanks for the education. Speaking of which does anyone know when the B694 and the B694G started/stopped?

I think at the moment then the B754 would be our preferred choice.

Just to confirm this does anyone have any views on the E710 or E710G?

Regards,

Simon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> Just to confirm this does anyone have any views on the E710 or E710G?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simon


Sorry Simon, I'm not familiar with those models.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Simon if you go to mobile.de
You choose hymer/eriba. put model type e710 in .
there is 1 there at the moment with 5 pictures
link:http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?scopeId=MH&lang=en

You can browse to your hearts content.

Ian


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

OK thanks one and all - great work.

I think the model we want is the B754.

Thanks again,

Simon


----------

